# Removal of Os Trigonum



## belindapearl (Jun 15, 2010)

What cpt code do you use for the removal of the Os Trigonum?


----------



## DOVERRED (Jun 15, 2010)

I use 28120


----------



## kvegter (Oct 14, 2013)

*os trigonum and lateral process talus excision*

Can two separate cpt codes be used for excision of the lateral process of the talus (anterior to the lateral malleolus) and os trigonum (posterior to the lateral malleolus) at same surgical event?  The same incision was used, but two distinct surgical dissections were required to address each pathology.


----------



## MI_CODER (Mar 11, 2022)

CPT Assistant, October 2020 Page: 14 Category: Frequently Asked Questions

*Question:* What is the appropriate CPT code to report for an excision of os trigonum of the talus because there seems to be confusion as to whether code 28120 or an unlisted code should be reported?

*Answer: *It is appropriate to report code 28120, Partial excision (craterization, saucerization, sequestrectomy, or diaphysectomy) bone (eg, osteomyelitis or bossing); talus or calcaneus, because the os trigonum is connected to the talus by a fibrous band and is anatomically considered to be part of the talus.


----------

